# M1 to HDMI cable w/sound?



## bodlfed66 (Mar 16, 2007)

I got to be honest I have not done alot of searching but here is what I am trying to do. My father has an hr21 and an hd dvd player in his front room. In his family room he has an infocus, model unknown, dlp projector. I am trying to figure out a way to run a cable so that he can watch hd content on his projector. The only hd compatible plug on iti is an m1. I can buy a 30ft cable w/m1 on one side and hdmi on the other and run that to his projector for $50. There are better and more expensive ways to go but the aquos tv, hd dvd player, and hr21 dvr at the same time has made my mom close the check book. Is this too far for the hdmi and does that m1 plug carry sound. The projector has an audio out that is already plugged into the surround sound for that room. I can get a shorter cable maybe but the 25ft one might be too short. Has anyone ever used a hdmi splitter or switch? Both dvd and hd dvr only have one hdmi out so I have to find a way to do something.l


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

From what I have read M1 only carries video (like DVI) so you will need to run your audio separately. I don't think that 30 feet of HDMI should be too long as long as you run good quality cable. 

I have used HDMI Switches which work fine. I haven't however tried or used any splitters. Since devices "Handshake" this seems like it might be a problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll post a model # of the Infocus ... Many Infocus projectors have Components/S-VHS/M1 connectors.


----------

